

Are there any hacker houses in israel? - creativeone

After seeing all the threads about hacker houses in the states, I got an itch to find one around me in tel aviv.<p>Are there any? Would anyone be interested in starting one? I'm looking for a new apartment for November anyways.
======
pokoleo
I'm curious (not Israeli, but have toyed with the idea of Tzavah/Aliyah)

~~~
creativeone
I made aliyah and am about to finish my army service. Email me if you have any
questions.

~~~
pokoleo
...where's your email address?

~~~
creativeone
should be in my profile

------
creativeone
Would anyone be willing to start one?

------
umenline
good question

